# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  سوال سرور برای آپلود

## farhad.u

سلام

8 تا سوال در مورد سرور دارم:

به نظرمم سرور کمی در ارتباط با دیتابیسه.

1-برای کاری که میخوام بکنم (کاربران فایل هاشون رو یک جا آپلود کنن) آیا به سرور نیاز داره؟

2-اصلا سرور به چه دردی میخوره؟

3-برای ساختن برنامه ی دریافت و ذخیره ی فایل کاربران آیا برای ویندوز هم سرور میخواد؟ اگه بله چرا؟

4-برای ساختن برنامه ی دریافت و ذخیره ی فایل کاربران نمیشه کاری کرد که به سرور نیاز نداشته باشه؟

آخه هزینه سرور خیلی زیاده.

5-به نظر شما برای یک پروژه کارشناسی انقدر ارزش داره که آدم بره سرور بخره یا اجاره کنه؟

6-میشه این برنامه رو بسازم اما تعداد کاربران رو تا 5 نفر بدارم و تحویل بدم و دیگه سرور نخرم؟

7-مقیاس همه ی کارهایی که باید روی برنامه انجام بدم رو میشه کم کنم؟

مثلا تعداد کاربران 5 نفر
یک دیتابیس با چند تا جدول

8-نظرتون چیه؟

هر کدوم از سوالاتم رو که تونستید و وقت کردین پاسخ بدین خیلی خیلی ممنون می شم.

لطفا پاسخ بدین خیلی گیج شدم.

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> سلام
> 
> 8 تا سوال در مورد سرور دارم:
> 
> به نظرمم سرور کمی در ارتباط با دیتابیسه.
> 
> 1-برای کاری که میخوام بکنم (کاربران فایل هاشون رو یک جا آپلود کنن) آیا به سرور نیاز داره؟
> 
> 2-اصلا سرور به چه دردی میخوره؟
> ...


سلام
خیلی گنگ بود.
اما گمان کنم منظورت از سرور، سخت‌افزار باشه. 
نه دوست عزیز، هیچ نیازی به خرید یک سرور احتمالاً گران‌قیمت نداری.
کافیه‌ کامپیوتر شخصی‌ای که استفاده می‌کنی خوب باشه، و با حداقل 8 گیگابایت حافظه‌ی اصلی می‌تونی از نرم‌افزارهای 
ساخت کامپیوتر مجازی استفاده کنی. مثل VMWare workstation یا VirtualBox یا MS Virtual PC
توضیه‌ی خودم VirtualBox محصول شرکت Oracle هست.
با نصب این نرم‌افزار می‌تونی کامپیوترهای مجازی تعریف کنی و روی هر کدوم هم یه سیستم عامل نصب کنی و جالب‌تر از همه
این که می‌تونی بینشون شبکه هم داشته باشی.

مطلب دیگه این که با محدود کردن تعداد کاربرها به 5 کاربر می‌خواهی تو چه چیزی صرفه‌جویی کنی؟ 
دنبال این جور محدودیت‌ها نباش چون 
1. تو منابع صرفه‌جویی مهمی انجام نخواهد شد
2. برنامه با این محدودیت کندتر و پر مشکل‌تر کار خواهد کرد
3. هزینه‌ی تولید و پشتیبانی بیشتر خواهد شد.

صبا صبوحی

----------


## farhad.u

> مطلب دیگه این که با محدود کردن تعداد کاربرها به 5 کاربر می‌خواهی تو چه چیزی صرفه‌جویی کنی؟


می خوام در سبکی کار و هم سرعت و هم خرج کمتر و هم تعداد کمتر جدول و تهداد کمتر دیتابیس و سرور صرفه جویی کنم.
چه کار کنم؟

----------


## farhad.u

می خوام در سبکی کار و هم سرعت و هم خرج کمتر و هم تعداد کمتر جدول و تعداد کمتر دیتابیس و سرور صرفه جویی کنم.
چه کار کنم؟

----------


## farhad.u

خانم صبوحی چرا جوابم رو نمی دهید؟

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> می خوام در سبکی کار و هم سرعت و هم خرج کمتر و هم تعداد کمتر جدول و تعداد کمتر دیتابیس و سرور صرفه جویی کنم.
> چه کار کنم؟


سلام
من که تو پست خودم گفتم. با محدود کردن تعداد کاربرها به هیچ‌کدوم از این خواسته‌هایی که گفتی نمی‌رسی.
برای سبکی کار، راه حل سبک کردن تعریف هست و نه محدودیت.
برای کم کردن خرج، کار زیادی الان نمی‌تونی بکنی. باید تجربه‌ات زیاد بشه، تا هزینه بیاد پایین
دنبال کم کردن جدول هم نباش، جدول‌ها باید نرمال باشن، کم کردن جدول‌ها باعث غیر نرمال شدن و مشکلات بعدی خواهد بود
تعداد کمتر دیتابیس و سرور یعنی چی؟ مگه قراره بیش‌تر از یک سرور و دیتابیس داشته باشی؟

در مورد مساله مطرح شده هم، تا وقتی که توضیح شفاف و روشنی از مساله ندی، نمی‌تونم نظر به‌تری نسبت به پست قبلیم داشته باشم.

در ضمن من آقای صبوحی هستم.

صبا صبوحی

----------


## farhad.u

> سلام
> من که تو پست خودم گفتم. با محدود کردن تعداد کاربرها به هیچ‌کدوم از این خواسته‌هایی که گفتی نمی‌رسی.
> برای سبکی کار، راه حل سبک کردن تعریف هست و نه محدودیت.
> برای کم کردن خرج، کار زیادی الان نمی‌تونی بکنی. باید تجربه‌ات زیاد بشه، تا هزینه بیاد پایین
> دنبال کم کردن جدول هم نباش، جدول‌ها باید نرمال باشن، کم کردن جدول‌ها باعث غیر نرمال شدن و مشکلات بعدی خواهد بود
> تعداد کمتر دیتابیس و سرور یعنی چی؟ مگه قراره بیش‌تر از یک سرور و دیتابیس داشته باشی؟
> 
> در مورد مساله مطرح شده هم، تا وقتی که توضیح شفاف و روشنی از مساله ندی، نمی‌تونم نظر به‌تری نسبت به پست قبلیم داشته باشم.
> 
> ...


ممنون.

ببخشید من فکر کردم صبا اسم خانم هست.
اینطور که معلومه صبا هم از اون اسامیه که هم برای خانم ها و هم برای آقایون استفاده میشه.

----------


## soheileee

با نظر صبا موافقم.
تا صورت مسئله معلوم نباشه کسی نمی تونه کمکی بکنه.
باید معلوم باشه چی ازت خواسته شده تا بشه در مورد تعداد سرور، دیتابیس و غیره نظر داد.
حتی در مورد نرمال کردن Tableها هم باید صورت مسئله شفاف باشه تا بشه تظر داد. نرمالایز کردن Table ها همیشه هم خوب نیست.

----------

